
It’s Not a Feature Problem–Avoiding Startup Tarpits - oglowo3
https://medium.com/hackernoon/its-not-a-feature-problem-avoiding-startup-tarpits-7d5ec4b8c81b
======
oglowo3
Liked this:

"Staying lean is in fact a critical piece to avoiding a startup tarpit. It is
something I wished we focused more on. In fact, I would never raise money to
propel more development again. I would raise money with a functioning product
already developed. The alternative is just too risky. If you raise money and
make no progress except in expanding your head count and list of features,
there is no way to raise additional funding—you’re dead. Why would an investor
invest in a company that hasn’t shown any ability to hit some meaningful
metrics?"

------
masonic
9th submit to HN.

Original submit, 180+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15519190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15519190)

